# Need advice on cutting speaker wire



## Mattyk182 (Jun 19, 2013)

Hello, I'm very new here and also very new to setting up a home theatre system as my brother was the one who did it for me all the time. This is the first time I'm not doing the whole surround sound in a box ordeal so I don't have wires pre cut for me. I purchased a 100 foot spool of speaker wire from Monoprice so I need advice on how to cut it and the best way to get the plastic coating off of the wire. I have an old school pair of wire cutters but if I need to buy a specific tool to make it easier or safer I can. I just don't want to spend too much. Any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

A pair of pliers with sharp cutting edges will let you cut and strip wire cleanly and easily. It's worked well for me.


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

A Comprehensive Guide to Splicing Speaker Wire
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...omprehensive-guide-splicing-speaker-wire.html


----------



## Mattyk182 (Jun 19, 2013)

WooferHound said:


> A Comprehensive Guide to Splicing Speaker Wire
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...omprehensive-guide-splicing-speaker-wire.html




I just bought a tool similar to the one in that thread that used for stripping and cutting. Since I have 16 gauge wire, do I put the wire in the circle with 16 next to it to get the coating off or do I use a different part of the tool on that?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Use the back half of the tool marked 16 and you'll be set.


----------

